# Vorsicht Falle: Wenn die Dialer-Seite selbst „OK“ eintippt



## sascha (31 August 2004)

*Vorsicht Falle: Wenn die Dialer-Seite selbst „OK“ eintippt*

Während die Regulierungsbehörde ihre Regeln für Dialer weiter verschärfen will, lassen sich dubiose Anbieter neue Tricks einfallen, genau diese Regeln auszuhebeln. Den Beweis tritt jetzt die Internetseite eines Dialer-Anbieters mit Sitz in Palma de Mallorca an: Der dort lauernde Dialer ist registriert und offensichtlich rechtskonform. Doch die Zustimmung zur Einwahl gibt nicht der Nutzer – sie erfolgt unbemerkt und ferngesteuert durch einen technischen Trick.

Seit Ende Juli mehren sich im gemeinsamen Forum von Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de die Beschwerden über Dialer der Firma Teleflate S.L., die ihren Sitz nach eigenen Angaben in Palma de Mallorca hat. User berichteten nicht nur, dass teleflate-Dialer plötzlich auf ihrem Desktop erschienen; sie meldeten auch Einwahlen über teure 09009-Nummern, die sie nach eigenen Worten niemals bewusst getätigt hatten. Zwei Experten aus dem Forum gingen den Beschwerden nach – und stießen unabhängig voneinander auf die gleiche Spur: Zwar sind die Dialer des Unternehmens fein säuberlich bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert; ganz sauber werden die Einwählprogramme aber nicht eingesetzt.

Konkret zeigt sich das an einer Webseite, die auf das mallorquinische Unternehmen angemeldet ist und über einen Dialer zu Erotikangeboten führt. Der Dialer berechnet 30 Euro pro Einwahl, ist registriert, und macht auf den ersten Blick einen seriösen Eindruck. Doch der Teufel steckt im Detail, wie die Versuche zeigten. Beim Besuch der Seite mit einem Exploit-gefährdeten PC wurde sofort über einen harmlos erscheinenden Counter ein - von AntiVir als Trojaner erkanntes - JAVA-Archiv namens „count4.jar“ zusammen mit einer hta-Applikation „8000.bin“ auf dem Rechner des Betroffenen geladen. Das Nachladen von Komponenten erledigten ein Programm namens javainfo.exe und die hta-Applikation. Diese legten den Dialer an der "richtigen Stelle" auf dem PC ab, starteten ihn und versteckten ihn per Windows API "ShowWindow(hwnd,SW_HIDE)" vor dem Blick des Users. Dann wurden per SendMessage die Buchstaben „O“ und „K“ an das Zustimmungsfenster geschickt. Sprich: Genau der entscheidende Schritt, die Zustimmung zur teuren Einwahl, erfolgte nicht durch den Nutzer, sondern ferngesteuert. 

Die Folgen liegen auf der Hand: Der Betroffene hatte 30 Euro Gebühren auf der Rechnung und einen völlig legalen Dialer auf dem PC. Die Fernsteuerung selbst konnte er zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr nachweisen. Denn die steuernden Komponenten waren niemals auf der Festplatte abgelegt, sondern nur im flüchtigen Hauptspeicher aktiv.

Aktuell liegen uns Beschwerden über Einwahlen zu den teleflate-Nummern 09009-0000492 und 09009-000484 vor. Wieviele Nutzer von dem Trick tatsächlich betroffen sind, wird sich wohl erst in den nächsten Wochen zeigen, wenn diesen die Rechnungen ins Haus flattern. Ebenso unklar ist, auf wievielen Seiten der Trick eingesetzt worden ist.

Unsere Erkenntnisse liegen mitsamt den gesicherten Beweisen - Screenshots, Filme, Protokolle und Dateien - seit Sonntagabend der Regulierungsbehörde sowie dem Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) vor. Das dürfte rechtzeitig genug gewesen sein: Nach Enttarnung des Tricks am heutigen Dienstagnachmittag in unserem Forum wurden auf der betroffenen Webseite sofort die Quellcodes geändert. Ob dies in Zusammenhang zu der Veröffentlichung im Forum steht, ist unbekannt. 

Schutz vor dem Trick bieten Windows-Rechner, die technisch auf dem neuesten Stand, also gepatcht sind. Keinen Schutz vor Abzocke - das zeigt der Fall - bieten dagegen die seit 2003 vorgeschriebenen  Zustimmungsfenster bei Dialern. Diese sollten eigentlich sicherstellen, dass Dialer erst nach bewusster Zustimmung durch den Nutzer Kosten verursachen. Die mögliche und nun auch nachgewiesene Fernsteuerung führt solche Regeln ad absurdum. Noch schlimmer: Die Dialer-Registrierung wiegt den Verbraucher nicht nur in trügerischer Sicherheit – sie schwächt sogar noch seine Position, wenn er Opfer von Betrügereien wurde. Denn er muss damit nachweisen, dass er trotz eines rechtskonformen Dialers auf dem Rechner schlichtweg übers Ohr gehauen wurde.

cu,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html


----------



## Telekomunikacja (1 September 2004)

*Re: Vorsicht Falle: Wenn die Dialer-Seite selbst „*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Besuch der Seite mit einem Exploit-gefährdeten PC wurde sofort über einen harmlos erscheinenden Counter ein - von AntiVir als Trojaner erkanntes - JAVA-Archiv namens „count4.jar“ zusammen mit einer hta-Applikation „8000.bin“ auf dem Rechner des Betroffenen geladen. Das Nachladen von Komponenten erledigten ein Programm namens javainfo.exe und die hta-Applikation. Diese legten den Dialer an der "richtigen Stelle" auf dem PC ab, starteten ihn und versteckten ihn per Windows API "ShowWindow(hwnd,SW_HIDE)" vor dem Blick des Users. Dann wurden per SendMessage die Buchstaben „O“ und „K“ an das Zustimmungsfenster geschickt. Sprich: Genau der entscheidende Schritt, die Zustimmung zur teuren Einwahl, erfolgte nicht durch den Nutzer, sondern ferngesteuert.



  ... das ist ja echt ein  :bash:


----------



## Der Jurist (1 September 2004)

Wenn  sich der beschriebene Sachverhalt erhärten lässt, dann haben wir von Sascha so eben den Selbstmord des Dialers beschrieben bekommen.

Mit diesem Wissen im Hintergrund kann jedermann un jederzeit behaupten, dass er niemals irgendetwas eingegeben hätte, sondern alles ferngesteuert gewesen sei.

Damit ist der Dialer als Hilfsmittel zum Vertragsschluss unbrauchbar.


----------



## scrat007 (1 September 2004)

Aber es zeigt ganz klar das die Branche selber sich kaputt macht. Es sind nicht irgendwelche Personen die nicht bezahlen wollen für den Content den sie erhalten haben, es sind nicht irgendwelche bösen minderjährige die nachher alles abstreiten, es ist die Branche selber die mit allen Mitteln versucht die Leute zu Betrügen und Abzuzocken, und es ist die Branche selber die sich ihr eigenes Grab schaufelt.

Auf Grund dieser Tatsache bleibt der RegTp ja fst nichts anderes mehr übrig als ein Totalverbot von Dialern anzustreben, Auflagen und Gesetze haben ja keinen Erfolg weil sie bis zur Zerreisprobe entweder gedehnt werden oder gleich umgangen und ignoriert.


----------



## dvill (1 September 2004)

Die technische Möglichkeit der Fernsteuerung wird hier schon seit Jahren diskutiert, hier ist ein Posting vom 27.6.03. Die Frage war nur, wann jemand das großflächig anwendet und wann man das nachweisen kann.

Das Forum hat sich als Frühwarnsystem bestens bewährt. Es war statistisch auffällig, dass so viele Einzelberichte von Autodialern sich auf genau einen Anbieter konzentrierten. Das war mit "Zufall" nicht zu erklären.

Wir kennen die "Reichweite" des Forums durch die "HAS & Co."-Aktivitäten. Mit der damaligen Relation der tatsächlich Geschädigten und der Postings hier im Forum kann man abschätzen, dass auch hier ein großer Kreis von Betroffenen vorliegen wird.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (1 September 2004)

Eine anschauliche Demonstration, was bei Fernsteuerungen hinter den Kulissen technisch abläuft, findet sich in der TechNet-Datenbank.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Counselor (1 September 2004)

Leeren die Dialerprogramme eigentlich den Tastaturpuffer? Falls nein, dann wäre das ohnehin mehr als grob fahrlässig.


----------



## Insider (1 September 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Das Forum hat sich als Frühwarnsystem bestens bewährt.


Prävention pur!

Irgendwann werden sich die aufgescheuchten Hühner nimmer auf´s Parkett wagen, wenn sie zwischenzeitlich nicht sogar bereits geschlachtet wurden. :lol:


----------



## dvill (1 September 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Leeren die Dialerprogramme eigentlich den Tastaturpuffer? Falls nein, dann wäre das ohnehin mehr als grob fahrlässig.


Das würde wenig ändern. Das Senden des "OK"s wartet natürlich die Leerung ab. Das Lesen der gepufferten Tastatur ist schon falsch.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## TSCoreNinja (1 September 2004)

Nach Heise bringt es nun auch Teltarif:
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw36/s14740.html


> Dialer: Anbieter hebeln Vorschriften aus
> System der Zustimmungsfenster wird ad absurdum geführt
> 01.09.2004, 13:01


----------



## Antidialer (1 September 2004)

Ein Dialerverbot alleine nützt nichts! Denn es ist nicht durchsetzbar. Was hindert Betrüger daran, 0900 Nummern für Sprachtelefonie per selbstlöschendem Autodialer zum Abzocken einzusetzen?

Das ganze System der Mehrwertnummern ist derartig leicht zu betrügerischen Aktionen nutzbar, das es längst verboten gehört hätte. Die Mehrwertlobby hat über Jahre hinweg nur versucht, die Betrugsmöglichen zu verschleiern und gegen Leute und Unternehmen vorzugehen, die den Betrügern entgegentraten. Höhepunkt war die Abmahnung gegen Antivir bzw Computerbetrug. Die Betrüger hingegen haben weiterhin Narrenfreiheit. Oder wo bleibt die Abmahnung und einstweilige Verfügung der "seriösen" Unternehmen wie Mainpain oder Global Netcom gegen die spanischen Betrüger?

Leider gehört ein wirksamer Schutz der deutschen Verbraucher nicht zu den Prioritäten unserer aktuellen Regierung. Wie wäre es sonst zu erklären, das Sat- und Südsee Abzocker immer noch freie Bahn haben? Daher wird auch eine komplette Abschaltung oder zumindest die Vorsperrung der Mehrbetrugsnummern zumindest vorläufig noch eine Ilusion bleiben.


----------



## dvill (1 September 2004)

Und nun das das Heise-Update.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (1 September 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Und nun das das Heise-Update.
> 
> Dietmar Vill





> Eine Kopie der Java-Anwendung, die offenbar eine Sicherheitslücke im Internet Explorer auf ungepatchten Systemen nutzt, liegt dort vor.



nicht erst seit heute, denke ich...


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Heise bringt es nun auch Teltarif:
> http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw36/s14740.html



der richtige Link lautet:

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw36/s14739.html


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2004)

Einfach ne NR Authentifizierung in die Dialer miteinbauen und schon ist das Problem weg.
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche hat sogar dieses Forum sowas bei der Registrierung wenns aktiviert wäre.
Ich weis nicht wieso hier alle das ende der Dialer heraufbeschwören?


----------



## Antidialer (2 September 2004)

Erebus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis nicht wieso hier alle das ende der Dialer heraufbeschwören?



Ganz einfach, ein System, das sich so einfach manipulieren lässt, ist als Zahlungsmittel komplett untauglich, zumal bei der aktuellen Deutschen Gesetzgebung. 

Schon immer hatten Dialernutzer die Ar*chkarte, wenn es um Service und Qualität des Contents geht. Per Dialer kaufte man die Katze im Sack und hatte keine Reklamationsmöglichkeiten, wenn sich der "hochwertige" Content als wertloser, zusammengeklauter Free Content entpuppte. 

Die aktuelle Entwicklung aber schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie lange das Verbraucherministerium den täglichen Betrügereien der Mehrbetrugsmafia noch tatenlos zusehen will.


----------



## dvill (2 September 2004)

Und nun der Gipfel der Dreistigkeit: Dieser merkwürdige Interessensverein will mit den aktuellen Neuigkeiten die dringend nötige Neuregelung klarer Anwahlfenster auf die lange Bank geschoben wissen, siehe den Bericht bei Heise.

Weiter will dieser Verein in eine Mitwirkungsrolle hereindrängen. Ausgerechnet!

An der Aufklärung dieser aktuellen Vorgänge haben die keinerlei Anteil. Die Anzeichen kommen aus diesem Forum, auch die Recherche der Details sowie die Beweissicherung im Vorfeld. Wenn die RegTP praktische Erfahrungen benötigt für bessere Regelungen, dann aus DIESEM Forum.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2004)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Erebus schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also braucht das System eine sichere Authentifizierung wie z.B. durch den Zahlencode der jedesmal neu generiert wird und anstatt von "OK" eingegeben werden muss.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Also braucht das System eine sichere Authentifizierung wie z.B. durch
> den Zahlencode der jedesmal neu generiert wird und anstatt von "OK" eingegeben werden muss.



[ironie]Das überfordert den User [/ironie]
 die Branche hat ja schon beim OK gewinselt , dass das den User überfordern würde

cp

PS: Also hat man der Überforderung abgeholfen.......


----------



## sascha (2 September 2004)

> An der Aufklärung dieser aktuellen Vorgänge haben die keinerlei Anteil. Die Anzeichen kommen aus diesem Forum, auch die Recherche der Details sowie die Beweissicherung im Vorfeld. Wenn die RegTP praktische Erfahrungen benötigt für bessere Regelungen, dann aus DIESEM Forum.



streiche "dieser aktuellen", setzte "aller missbräuchlichen". Ich kann mich jedenfalls an keinen Fall erinnern, bei dem der FST offensiv und nachvollziehbar einen Fall des Dialer-Missbrauchs aufgedeckt, bzw. bekämpft hätte. Liegt natürlich an der Natur dieses Vereins, der vor allem die Interessen der Anbieter im Auge haben muss...


----------



## Captain Picard (2 September 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> streiche "dieser aktuellen", setzte "aller missbräuchlichen". Ich kann mich jedenfalls an keinen Fall erinnern, bei dem der FST offensiv und nachvollziehbar einen Fall des Dialer-Missbrauchs aufgedeckt, bzw. bekämpft hätte.



Was den obendrein den Dillettantismus dieses Vereins zeigt, man hätte ja  wenigstens mal einen "scapegoat"
(Sündenbock) "kreieren" können,  um wenigsten eine "gute Tat" vorweisen zu können    

cp


----------



## dvill (2 September 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> streiche "dieser aktuellen", setzte "aller missbräuchlichen". Ich kann mich jedenfalls an keinen Fall erinnern, bei dem der FST offensiv und nachvollziehbar einen Fall des Dialer-Missbrauchs aufgedeckt, bzw. bekämpft hätte. Liegt natürlich an der Natur dieses Vereins, der vor allem die Interessen der Anbieter im Auge haben muss...


Natürlich gilt das in der allgemeineren Betrachtung auch. Ich habe dem Verein konkrete Hinweise auf Verfehlungen der eigenen Mitglieder gegeben. Solche Hinweise fallen dort in ein schwarzes Loch. Die Herrschaften "prüfen" sich gegenseitig.

Dreist ist auch die eigene Verlautbarung zu dem Thema. Die Betrachtungen zu Schriftgrößen sollen jetzt erst einmal endlos verschleppt werden. Aus welchem Grunde muss ein laufender Prozess gestoppt werden, wenn nun klar wird, dass dieser viel zu wenig ist? Also muss noch mehr getan werden. Da tut man doch wenigstens das, von dem man weiß, wie es getan werden muss, und denkt weiter nach über Ergänzungsmaßnahmen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Antidialer (2 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Also braucht das System eine sichere Authentifizierung wie z.B. durch den Zahlencode der jedesmal neu generiert wird und anstatt von "OK" eingegeben werden muss.



Selbst das ist keine Lösung. Auch dieses System ist erstens manipulierbar und 2. nicht wirklich sicher. Spamrobots, die das Internet nach E Mail Adressen absuchen, nutzen schon seid längerem Texterkennungen. Es wäre kein Problem, ein Script zu entwickeln, das das Bild abfängt, ausliest und dann den Code eingibt.


----------



## scrat007 (2 September 2004)

Womit eigentlich klar ist das es kein Zahlungsmittel gibt das auf dem Computer sicher wäre.

- Wenn man es per Bestätigungsemail macht könnte ein script den Link dort automatisch aktivieren.

- Macht man es per Zahlencode in Bildern, können Programme diesen auslesen und eingeben.

- Macht man durch Anmeldung per Telefonanruf, ist nie sicher ob nicht ein Programm die Nummer angewählt hat um den Zahlencode abzuhören und einzugeben oder den Dienst freizuschalten.

Es wäre sogar möglich einen Trojaner zuerst das Online-Banking ausspionieren zu lassen, und dann per script eine Überweisung zu tätigen, allerdings vorausgesetzt der Trojaner erhält eine TAN, die er aber erhalten kann indem er eine Überweisung mit einer Fehlermeldung unterbricht, bei der der Kunde glaubt sie sei von der Bank, und dadurch die Überweisung verhindert. Dadurch könnte er in den Besitz einer TAN kommen. Das schlimme daran ist das alles past, die IP, der Computer, das Passwort usw. Gleiches gilt für die Bezahlung durch Kreditkarten. ein Programm könnte ein parmal die Bezahlungsvorgänge abhören, und dann selber Überweisungen oder Zahlungsvorgänge durchführen.

So gesehen ist das nicht nur der Knieschuß für die Dialerbetreiber, sonder für jeden Bezahlvorgang der mit Computern durchgeführt wird.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 September 2004)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> So gesehen ist das nicht nur der Knieschuß für die Dialerbetreiber,
> sonder für jeden Bezahlvorgang der mit Computern durchgeführt wird.


Lassen wir mal die Kirche im Dorf, es gibt natürlich auch bei anderen Zahlungsmethoden 
Mißbrauchsmöglichkeiten , die sind aber bei Beachtung der üblichen Sorgfalt nicht mal im Ansatz 
mit der Massenabzockmöglichkeit Dialer zu vergleichen. Gerade die sogenannte "anonyme" 
Zahlungsmöglichkeit ist es ja , die den Mißbrauch so leicht macht 

cp


----------



## scrat007 (2 September 2004)

Klar, das war auch nur eine hypothetische Möglichkeit.


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (2 September 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Gerade die sogenannte "anonyme"
> Zahlungsmöglichkeit ist es ja , die den Mißbrauch so leicht macht
> cp



Was bitte ist an der Zahlung mit Dialer Anonyme, seit es fast nur noch Digitale Vermittlungen gibt?  :gruebel:


----------



## dvill (2 September 2004)

Ein häufiges Missverständnis: Anonym bleibt nur der Anbieter.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (2 September 2004)

r.lorenz schrieb:
			
		

> Was bitte ist an der Zahlung mit Dialer Anonyme, seit es fast nur noch
> Digitale Vermittlungen gibt?  :gruebel:


Bitte tausendmal um Vergebung, ich vergass die Ironie Tags ....

cp


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> .... anonym bleibt nur der Anbieter.



...der war gut!


----------



## TSCoreNinja (3 September 2004)

*TheRegister*

Der Impakt von CB/DS ist doch erstaunlich. Selbst die englische IT Site The Register berichtet inzwischen von der Teleflate Meldung. 



			
				The Register schrieb:
			
		

> *Porn dialler fraudsters find lucrative loopholep*
> 
> By Jan Libbenga
> Published Friday 3rd September 2004 13:25 GMT
> ...



Weitere Links in der Presse liefert Google, was zeigt, dass die Meldung doch recht weit gekommen ist:
http://news.google.de/news?q=teleflate


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2004)

*Auch der ORF berichtet darüber*

siehe:

http://futurezone.orf.at/futurezone.orf?read=detail&id=248186


----------



## dvill (5 September 2004)

Heute schreibt auch das Handelsblatt über das Thema.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (6 September 2004)

Und auch die lokale Presse hat es entdeckt:

Kölner Stadtanzeiger v. 06.09.2004


----------



## sascha (6 September 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch die lokale Presse hat es entdeckt:
> 
> Kölner Stadtanzeiger v. 06.09.2004



Hier vielleicht zum Hintergrund der "Nachrichtenkette": Das Magazin "Focus" hat unsere Entdeckungen in Sachen Teleflate aufgegriffen und in der Ausgabe vom Montag, 6.9., in Form eines Berichtes thematisiert, zu dem auch mit uns Rücksprache genommen wurde. Einen Vorabbericht des Artikels hat der "Focus" dann am Sonntag offensichtlich an die Nachrichtenagenturen gegeben (eine Art Kaufanreiz in der Form, was für spannende Artikel im Focus zu finden sind). Die Agentur afp hat daraus dann eine eigene Meldung gemacht, die wiederum an alle angeschlossenen Tageszeitungen und Medien ging. Insofern findet sich die Focus-Meldung (die ja eigentlich unsere vom vergangenen Dienstag ist) heute vermutlich in vielen Tageszeitungen - und ist sozusagen eine Paradebeispiel dafür, wie Medien in Deutschland funktionieren


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2004)

*Link zum Focusartikel*

Anbei nun der Link zum Focusartikel:

http://focus.msn.de/hps/fol/newsausgabe/newsausgabe.htm?id=6234


----------



## TSCoreNinja (8 September 2004)

*Game Over, Teleflate*

Oh, die RegTP kann ja auch schnell reagieren:

http://www.regtp.de/aktuelles/pm/03075/index.html



> Nach der Überprüfung eines in der letzten Woche bekannt gewordenen Falls von massivem Dialermissbrauch hat die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) heute den betroffenen Dialern der Firma Teleflate S.L. die Registrierung rückwirkend entzogen, die Abschaltung der betreffenden Rufnummern angeordnet und ein Verbot der Rechnungslegung ausgesprochen.
> 
> (...)
> Im Einzelnen wurden durch die Reg TP folgende Maßnahmen ergriffen:
> ...


----------



## Tonguru (11 September 2004)

Nicht wirklich neu für mich   

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3710&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=23

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3710&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=34

"Planetopia" wollte damals darüber berichten, hatte Kontakt, aber den Beitrag leider verpaßt.
Das war, wie erkennbar, schon vor 9 Monaten.

Guten Morgen, Deutschland!
(ich meine damit nicht euch, sondern den Rest unserer Medien, die RegTP, unsere Gerichte etc etc)


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2004)

@tonguru

Das Neue ist, dass diesmal der Dialer tatsaechlich gesetzeskonform ist, was der Matlock Dialer definitiv nicht war. Des Missbrauch geht also bei allen RegTP registrierten Dialern. Bei Matlock waren das alleine JavaScript Fensterchen, da wurde hinten und vorne getrickst. Mit Planetopia hast Du damals nichts verpasst, die meisten Buerger (inklusive Redakteure) verstehen nicht, dass neben der (fuer Laien meist voellig unklaren) technischen Seite noch ein riesiger politischer Beschiss einhergeht.


----------



## dvill (14 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Des Missbrauch geht also bei allen RegTP registrierten Dialern.


Diese Aussage ist vermutlich falsch.

Die Teleflate-Masche geht mit allen *fernsteuerbaren* Dialern, denen man die notwendigen "OK"s einfach per sendkeys schicken kann.

Technisch gesehen muss ein Programm nicht fernsteuerbar sein, dass hängt von der verwendeten Programmiertechnik ab. Es spricht aber einiges dafür, dass real existierende Dialer in großer Zahl fernsteuerbar sind, weil die Programmierer dem Sicherheitsgedanken wenig Beachtung geschenkt hatten.

Man kann aber nicht generell ausschließen, dass ein Anbieter hier sorgfältig gearbeitet haben könnte und ein umsichtiger Programmierer vorsorglich die Fernsteuerung ausgeschlossen hat.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (15 September 2004)

Ich behaupte mal das jeder Dialer Fernsteuerbar ist, es kommt nur darauf an wie. Soweit ich es Überblicke, wurde im Diesen Fall als Aufhänger eine Lücke im BS genutzt, um ein Java-applet zu Starten, oder? 

Also wenn ich eine Lücke im BS finde, kann ich alles Fernsteuern, auch Dialer. Obwohl ich Dialer für Übeflüssig und Nutzlos erachte, möchte ich ihnen doch eine gewisse Existemsberechtigung nicht Absprechen.

Ich möchte mal eine (Mehr oder Minder Retorische) Frage stellen:

Wenn es kein Dailerprogramm gewesen währe, sonder ein Homebanking Programm, hätte man dann denn Verbot von Homebankingprogramen gefordert resp. ein Homebankingprogramm verboten ? 

(ich gebe zu das hinkt ein Bissel, aber es geht um Prinzip..)


----------



## jupp11 (15 September 2004)

r.lorenz schrieb:
			
		

> (ich gebe zu das hinkt ein Bissel, aber es geht um Prinzip..)


Das hinkt nicht nur , das braucht schon einen Rollstuhl....

Da vergleicht  jemand Kartoffeln  mit Ananas.  *Anonyme* Zahlungssysteme 
mit On-line banking in einen Topf zu werfen , das hat noch  nicht mal die versammelte 
Dialergewerkschaft fertiggebracht und von der hätte man das eher erwartet  :bandit 
j.


----------



## scrat007 (15 September 2004)

Das mit dem Onlinebanking ist schon deshalb fragwürdig, da ja der Geld-Empfänger bekannt ist würde er sich selber enttarnen im Gegensatz zum Dialer wo oft niemand gewillt ist zu sagen wer der eigentliche Geldempfänger ist. Zudem braucht man dazu eine TAN, und spätestens daran würde Fernsteuerung scheitern, außer der Benutzer war dumm genug TAN und PIN im Computer zu speichern.


----------



## jupp11 (15 September 2004)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> außer der Benutzer war dumm genug TAN und PIN im Computer zu speichern.


Natürlich gibt es auch beim On-Line Banking mittlerweile  auch in Deutschland die ersten 
massiven Versuche der "Fernsteuerung" 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=74580#74580
das läuft aber auf einer  ganz anderen Ebene ab und in diesen Fällen haben die Banken größtes Interesse daran 
solche Betrugsversuche zu verhindern bzw zu unterbinden.  Das kann man wohl kaum von Dialerbetreibern 
behaupten, daß die bis dato auch nur das geringste Interesse oder Anstrengungen  gezeigt hätten, Mißbrauch von sich aus zu unterbinden

j.


----------



## enricoernesto (24 Oktober 2004)

*OK wurde ferngesteuert eingegeben*

Mir ist am 17.08.2004 offensichtlich sowas passiert: Ich kann schwören, dass ich nicht selbst "OK" eingetippt habe. Trotzdem wurde ich von der Deutschen Telekom zur Kasse gebeten. Meine Nachforschungen ergaben bis jetzt:
WEB_SITE: g.....de
Einwahl-Nummer: 090090001214
Betreiber: INTEXUS
Bis jetzt habe ich noch nicht die geforderten 30€ bezahlt. Aber nach dem, was ich hier lese, werde ich den Betrugsnachweis wohl nicht führen können. Gibt es schon ähnliche Beschwerden bzgl. dieser web-site?
enricoernesto

_[EDIT. Aktiven Link geändert. Bitte NUB beachten.]
Devilfrank_


----------



## dvill (5 November 2004)

Der heute-Bericht hat es ins ARCHIV geschafft.

Dietmar Vill


----------

